# Chief Engineer Archibald Bryce Lusitania



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have just been reading about him. It says his monthly salary at the time of the sinking was £1 15 shillings per month! Surely this cannot be correct? An AB on a sailing ship was getting more than that!
Bob


----------

